# Book on the Unification Wars



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

Wouldn't it be greatto have an epic novel about the Emperor and his conquest of Terra. His struggles and his creation of the first proto astartes. A book similar to Caesar's own Comentarii or an epic narrative like 300. Any thoughts of what would be in it?


----------



## Ahriman's Loanshark (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes it would. i have no clue if GW or the BL will publish anything on it, but if your looking for an apetizer, i read a BL paperpack a while back that was all short stories from the heresy or before. im sorry that i cant rember the name, but keep an eye out for it, you'll like it. some of the stories take place during the unification wars, and all of the shorts were pretty satisfying anyway as i recall. :victory:


----------



## Dracnye (Jul 8, 2011)

Ahriman's Loanshark said:


> Yes it would. i have no clue if GW or the BL will publish anything on it, but if your looking for an apetizer, i read a BL paperpack a while back that was all short stories from the heresy or before. im sorry that i cant rember the name, but keep an eye out for it, you'll like it. some of the stories take place during the unification wars, and all of the shorts were pretty satisfying anyway as i recall. :victory:


That book was called "Tales of the Heresy", and yes it did contain stories which spoke of the proto-warriors (Thunder Warriors), techno-barbarians whom wore the lightning bolt symbol of the Emperor during the Unification Wars.
It also has a story about the Custodians tackling a a Tyrant whom still opposes the Emperor.

But I'd like to see some stories with regard to the battles against Yndonesic Bloc and Cardinal Tang.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Just trying to think about writing a book about how awesome the Emperor would be in every chapter would drive me nuts. I don't think there's enough synonyms in the English language for perfect, divine, godly, inhuman, ect.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Or possibly it could be about one of the Emperor's soldiers in the war, while the Big E only appears in one or two chapters.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Personally I don't think anyone should ever attempt at writing a novel from the Emperor's perspective. 

He's too great a character for anyone to potentially mess up and even getting into a lengthy dialogue with him is potentially disastrous. 

The short story, the Last Church did a good job however but given the setup of the plot, it just worked.


----------

